

Here Is What The Average Woman Looks Like In Every Country - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/faces-of-tomorrow-2011-2

======
pg
Very interesting, but someone screwed up some kind of normalization. Italian
women can't have heads that much shorter than Swiss women.

------
jbrennan
On average, I'd say all Earth's women are very lovely.

------
siika2000
For some values of "average".

